# Any advice will help me a lot.



## Lizz1101 (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't know if this is the correct place to post this but I need help, my therapist and psychiatrist are running out of answers for me and I'm honestly scared im losing my mind. In January I was diagnosed with,

Anxiety
Depression
Agoraphobia 
DP/DR
PTSD
Social Anxiety
Panic disorder 
Insomnia.

And this just feeling out of my body or like my brain is a million miles away, like I'm in a fog, or I'm looking at the world through a dirty mirror is just hindering me from getting better. I know it's a coping mechanism but I honestly feel like I'm losing what little sanity I have left. It's been a deep dark downward spiral since the anxiety started and now I'm here only thinking of suicide and hurting myself. I tried to go to the ER and the nurse was a nightmare making hurtful remarks until they finally told me no one wanted to help me and sent me home. I need to get out of this fog and back to feeling like I'm in my own body before I completely lose it. I'm taking a combination of xanax/remeron/restoril/neurotin daily and I just can't keep fighting anymore. So any help would be so appreciated.


----------



## Odell96 (Feb 15, 2015)

Aye bruh I only suffer from dp and mild depression so I have no idea what your going through but you need to keep your head up. Do anything to get your mind off your problems. I kno it's easier said than done but you can't let this defeat you. You will get better man keep fighting.


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm not sure if this will be much help to you but I have kind of similar experiences to what you described. I have post traumatic stress disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder, depersonalization disorder, dissociative disorder not otherwise specified, and dermatilomania and I've had problems with insomnia and parasomnia in the past.



Lizz1101 said:


> and I just can't keep fighting anymore.


I feel like this a lot. Fighting is exhausting. Fighting a losing battle is completely soul destroying. I've attempted suicide a few times (and even that didn't work ~_~ ). I've recently got to a point where I am beyond done fighting.
I don't think I'll ever be 100% fixed. Some of my problems might be fixable but some probably aren't and on top of the mental health issues I have physical problems that will never be better than they are now. I think I have to just accept that I am broken and try fix what I can and try accept/learn to live with what can't be fixed.

My shrink says I need to work on the PTSD stuff because everything else sort of stems from there. It might be the same for you idk. At the moment I'm just supposed to be keeping a journal to figure out what all my triggers are and practicing grounding techniques. Grounding techniques sometimes help me a bit. It might be worth looking into if you haven't already.


----------



## Zed (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah this 'just fight through it' attitude never has worked for me either. I've got PTSD as other DX's as well. PTSD is really hard work in itself. Being 'on guard' constantly is/was so draining - sometimes I used to forget what feeling relaxed actually felt like. I've had a lot of therapy around PTSD issues and made some good ground in healing. It still doesn't take much for me to slip back into the mode you know, but I'm way better than I ever was. Being able to work through and process some of the trauma which gave me PTSD in the first place has been hugely beneficial also.

Journalling and grounding techniques have been really helpful for me as well, and also working on feeling safe has been huge for me to be able to move forwards. When I don't feel safe, my healing stands still. Not feeling safe means the PTSD remains 'on guard' and ready to spring into action. A couple of years ago my house was broken into while I was asleep in bed. I was attacked and thrown on the floor and threatened. As you could imagine my PTSD went through the roof!! It took a long time to rebuild that feeling of safety but I did eventually. It required relentless self talk.. 'I'm safe.. I AM safe.. I AM SAFE..etc' and eventually it stuck! I feel safe again now and I continue with therapy and continue to heal.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

All those symptoms wrap nicely into PTSD, the rest of the tags are not needed.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

Lizz1101, give me your email, i'll send you the book that I bought and cured my 14 years anxiety/depression/DPDR/panic disorder and all their symptoms, without meds, therapists and other stuff that only temporarily mask your feelings.


----------



## dpdrguy (Aug 11, 2015)

hey sunjet what is that book called, thanks so much


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

At Last a Life by Paul David


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

Zed said:


> Not feeling safe means the PTSD remains 'on guard' and ready to spring into action.


This is one of the things I've given up trying to fix lol I doubt I'll ever feel safe. 
That break in must have been awful for you, it's really great that you've been able to feel safe again after that. Maybe there is hope lol


----------



## aworthycause (Mar 22, 2010)

atropalish said:


> I'm not sure if this will be much help to you but I have kind of similar experiences to what you described. I have post traumatic stress disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder, depersonalization disorder, dissociative disorder not otherwise specified, and dermatilomania and I've had problems with insomnia and parasomnia in the past.
> 
> I feel like this a lot. Fighting is exhausting. Fighting a losing battle is completely soul destroying. I've attempted suicide a few times (and even that didn't work ~_~ ). I've recently got to a point where I am beyond done fighting.
> I don't think I'll ever be 100% fixed. Some of my problems might be fixable but some probably aren't and on top of the mental health issues I have physical problems that will never be better than they are now. I think I have to just accept that I am broken and try fix what I can and try accept/learn to live with what can't be fixed.
> ...


Have you tried trauma treatment such as EMDR or similar?


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

alostcause said:


> Have you tried trauma treatment such as EMDR or similar?


Nope, but I've heard good things about emdr. I'm not really sure it would do much for me though because you have to focus on a memory of a trauma and that would just trigger me to dissociate and then I'm not sure if it would still work but idk lol that's probably something I could ask my shrink about.


----------



## Lizz1101 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm currently in the process of emdr, I've been doing it weekly for about a month and a half and it's rough but I have a great therapist. She told me it will not be as effective if I don't feel in the room or in my own body is a way of putting it and it's so frustrating, I've tried grounding, standing and sitting which is hard since I almost had my leg cut off (where the PTSD originated), clapping, eating mints, smelling strong smells, feeling the texture of things and not one of the hundred things works for me or even makes me feel even a little more with it. I know I have to be patient and give it time but it's very discouraging knowing it won't be as effect or effective at all feeling out of my body and mind.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

sunjet said:


> At Last a Life by Paul David


Can't recommend this book enough!


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

Lizz1101 said:


> I've tried grounding, standing and sitting which is hard since I almost had my leg cut off (where the PTSD originated), clapping, eating mints, smelling strong smells, feeling the texture of things and not one of the hundred things works for me or even makes me feel even a little more with it. I know I have to be patient and give it time but it's very discouraging knowing it won't be as effect or effective at all feeling out of my body and mind.


Trying to find a grounding technique that works can be so frustrating. Everything that's worked for me so far has only worked once then the next time it's not as effective. Eating ice cubes and pieces of lemon worked a couple of times but still lost their effectiveness. I think it's because reconnecting my mind and body is hard with chronic pain lol I think my mind goes 'umm no why would I want to do that'. In theory mindfulness should be helpful because mindfulness is basically the opposite of dissociation but I find some/most mindfulness exercises end up making it worse ~_~


----------

